

Neural stimulation for self improvement you can feel - mindfulogy
http://www.mindfulogy.com/

======
mindfulogy
Mindfulogy, contraction of mindful and technology, is a young startup
harnessing state of the art science and tech to provide disrupting self
improvement solutions.

Our first product, the Zen Vibez, is a wearable device taking advantage of a
recent technological development made in another industry and adapted to
neural stimulation.

Our technology innovatively uses the human brain's natural response to certain
external stimuli to elicit desired neural reactions and lead to powerful self
improvement effects, thus effectively helping people relieve some of their
most self-limiting daily strains and pains.

5 early prototypes to win on our website.

